# sheapshead



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

has anyone been catching any sheapshead lately,if so where? any help will be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## jakerson (Oct 3, 2007)

nope, i haven't. been trying alot, though. ive been netting for bait at NASalot, and normally i get alot of sheepshead that wat, but not lately


----------

